# Adriana Lima Pregnant



## urwhatueati8god

> Marko Jaric and his wife Adriana Lima are expecting their first child, according to People Magazine.
> 
> "Adriana and Marko are overjoyed that they are expecting their first child together and are excited to share the happy news and start their family together," say reps.


Link


----------



## Basel

*******!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Marko Jaric must have a great personality, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

Damian Necronamous said:


> Marko Jaric must have a great personality, that's all I have to say.


he's probably the most interesting man in the world, lol i can kind of see a small resemblance between that actor and Jaric


----------



## pG_prIDe

chairman5 said:


> he's probably the most interesting man in the world, lol i can kind of see a small resemblance between that actor and Jaric


LOL. Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st he marries her and now he's gonna ruin her body for a year by getting her pregnant!? :azdaja:


----------



## OneBadLT123

*******


----------



## Dissonance

Good for them. They obviously make each other happy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

You go Marko!


----------



## Wade County

Marko you dog...lucky SoB


----------



## Ballscientist

KG has a baby. nobody knows.

Jaric has a baby. Everyone knows.

Why?


----------

